# russian olive burl from Norm



## phinds (Apr 8, 2016)

Finally getting to some of my backlog. Here are some Russian olive burl pieces that Norm (@norman vandyke ) sent me some time back. Thanks again, Norm.

#1







#2


 

 

#3 --- really neat wormy piece. That was one HUNGRY worm

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## chanser123 (May 5, 2016)

OH man! I want that last piece to cast!! lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2016)

I've got some mesquite that had relatives of that worm I think, eat all kinds of tracks in it! Tony


----------

